# Erfahrungbericht Motorola Defy



## Marten (3. Oktober 2011)

In diesem Erfahrungsbericht geht es um das Motorola Defy.
Auf das Betriebssystem Android OS wird nicht weiter eingegangen, vielmehr steht hier der Alltag und die Robustheit des Defy im Vordergrund.

Das Defy wird als besonders robustes Outdoorhandy mit IP67 Zertifizierung beworben.

Schutzart

Ob diese Zertifizierung auch eine Gewährleistung bei einem Wasserschaden einschließt ist nach wie vor Strittig. Jedoch ist hierbei anzumerken, das dem Defy ein Garantiehinweis beiliegt auf dem hingewiesen wird das für eine ausreichende Ölung der Dichtungen am Akkudeckel gesorgt werden muss um die Dichtheit zu garantieren - ominös......

Zu erwähnen ist auch das verwendete Gorilla Glas Display. Dies soll extrem kratzfest sein. In der Praxis bedeutet das jedoch nicht, das das Display unzerkratzbar ist. Auch trotz des Gorilla Glas sollte man vernunftbegabt mit seinem Smartphone umgehen.

Ob Motorola seine Vollmundigen Versprechungen einhalten kann, klären wir später.

*Kommen wir vorerst zu den Technischen Daten. *

Größe:	 	          107 x 59 x 13.4 Millimeter
Gewicht: 		          118 Gramm
Netz:	 		          Quadband GSM
Display:		          3.7 Zoll (9,40 cm), 854 x 480 Pixel, 265 ppi (pixel per inch),68Hz Bildwiderholfrequenz
Chipset:		          Texas Instruments OMAP3610 800Mhz
Bluetooth:		          2.1 + EDR
GPS:	 		          Ja
Kamera:	 		  5.0 Megapixel mit LED Blitz und Autofocus
Interner Speicher:	  512 MB RAM / 2 GB ROM (1.2GB verfügbar)
Erweiterbarer Speicher:   MicroSD bis 32GB
Akku:		 	          1540 mAh
Android Version:	          Froyo (2.2)
WLan:			N-Draft

Zum Testen liegen mir zwei Defy vor. Eines wurde neu gekauft (15.09.2011), 
das andere wurde nahezu zeitgleich gebraucht erworben (Erstkauf am 28.1.2011).

In den Kartons lagen Das Defy, der Akku und der dazugehörige Deckel sowie ein USB Datenkabel welches zusammen mit
dem ebenfalls beiliegenden Steckernetzteil auch zum Laden verwendet wird und jede Menge Anleitungen. 

Auch ein Headset ist im Lieferumfang, jedoch unterscheiden sich die Headsets der Defys in Optik und auch Akustik stark voneinander.
Das jüngere Defy hat In-Ear Kopfhöhrer in Schwarz, welche ziemlich Basslastig sind und klare Höhen vermissen lassen. 

Das ältere Defy hingegen hat normale Ohrstöpsel (keine Ahnung wie die heissen, aber ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine). Diese sind Schwarz mit einem Alufarbigen Akzent. Klanglich sind diese eher höhenlastig, neigen jedoch zum klirren und lassen ein wenig die Mitten vermissen. Beide Headsets haben ein Mikrofon mit Rufannahmetaste. 

*Problemchen und Wehwehchen*

Der geneigte Leser wird nun aufhorchen und sich fragen warum ständig von zwei Defys gesprochen wird. Das liegt an der extrem unterschiedlichen Qualität der beiden Geräte. Ich vermute hierbei, das das ältere Defy aus einer der ersten Produktionschargen stammt. Diese Geräte litten unter anderem an Herstellungsfehlern. Vor allem ein Lautsprecherdefekt ist laut verschiedener Quellen in Erscheinung getreten. Das getestete Gerät scheint zwar nicht von diesem Fehler betroffen zu sein, jedoch lässt sich das ältere Defy wesentlich schlechter über- bzw. untertakten. Auch neigt das ältere Defy zu recht häufigem Ruckeln in den Menüs (bei 800Mhz). 

Zum Übertakten kommen wir jedoch Später. 

Ein weiterer Unterschied der Geräte betrifft die Kamera. Sieht man genau hin, ist die Linse der Kamera des jungen Defy rötlich schimmernd, während die des alten Defy grün Schimmert. Laut den XDA-Devs kann das Defy mit roter Linse mittels Custom ROM Videos in 720p Aufnehmen, während der CCD Sensor der Grünen Linse bei 480p limitiert. 

Ansonsten scheinen die Kameras Identisch zu sein. Wer mit seinem Outdoorsmartphone beabsichtigt Haie im Wasser oder Bergziegen am Steilhang zu fotografieren, wird stark enttäuscht sein. Die Qualität der Bilder reicht gerade mal für einen Schnappschuss. Bestenfalls befindet sich das zu Fotographierende Objekt in totalem Stillstand, denn kleinste Bewegungen bringen verschwommene Aufnahmen. Bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen neigt die Kamera zudem zu starkem Bildrauschen. Hier bringt auch der LED Blitz nicht viel, denn durch ihn wird das Bild zusätzlich zum Rauschen auch noch blaustichig. Eine Kamera kann das Defy daher nicht ersetzen. Für den peinlichen Partyschnappschuss zwischendurch und zur anschliessenden Facebook diffamierung ist es jedoch völlig ausreichend.

*Die Robustheit*

Die Angepriesene Wasserdichtheit kann ich für beide Defys bestätigen. Beide Geräte werden in regelmäßigen abständen gebadet um für offene Münder zu sorgen.
Auch habe ich Unterwasservideos aufgezeichnet und das ältere Defy hat versehentlich eine Kaffeedusche hinter sich. Wichtig ist, das immer für eine ausreichende Ölung der Dichtungen gesorgt wird. Öl dient als zusätzliche Wasserbarriere und kann im Ernstfall die eine Minute bedeuten 
(ihr wisst schon was ich meine). Ich verwende hierfür bei beiden Geräten Nähmaschinenöl.

Wenn ihr jetzt auf die Idee kommt, mit dem Defy zu baden oder zu duschen, Ja es geht. 
Jedoch wird die Bedingung des Gerätes nahezu unmöglich, da der resitive Touchscreen bauartbedingte Fehleingaben macht sobald er nass wird. 

Auch die Stoss- und Kratzresistenz ist erwähnenswert. Eines der Defys hat bereits ziemlich leiden müssen. Es handelt sich hierbei um das neuere Gerät (Schande über mich). Im Wochenprogramm dieses Gerätes standen seit Kauf:


ein Sturz aus der Hemdtasche beim aussteigen aus einem Auto (ca. 1,20m) direkt in eine Pfütze auf Asphalt. Resultat: eine Minischramme am seitlichen Plastik.

Ein Wurf gegen die Wand (Rigips mit Rauhfaser) Resultat: Macke in der Wand inkl. schwarzem Kunsstoffabrieb und entsprechender minimaler Abriebstelle am Gerät und eine kleine Beule an meiner Stirn.....kam das mistteil doch wirklich zurück?!

Ein Sturz aus der Hemdtasche beim Sprung (ca. 1,60m) mit der Displayseite auf trockenen Asphalt inkl. ca. 2m Rutschpartie aufgrund der aufgekommenen Beschleunigungskräfte. Resultat: kleinere Schrammen und Macken an der Plastikumrandung vom Display und 12 mit dem Fingernagel nicht spürbare, kaum sichtbare Minikratzer in Schleifrichtung auf dem Display.

Nahezu tägliches tragen in einer engen Hosentasche mit ziemlich fettem Schlüsselbund (24 Sicherheitsschlüssel)

Derzeitiger Istzustand des jungen, geschundenen Defy:

Gerät ist noch immer vollkommen Wasserdicht, kein einziger Riss im Gehäuse und die Diplaykratzer fallen nur bei genauer Betrachtung auf. 

Das ältere Gerät wurde seit Anschaffung weitaus pfleglicher behandelt. Natürlich kann kaum ein Rückschluss auf den Vorbesitzer und dessen Behandlungsweise gemacht werden. Jedoch ist anzumerken das bereits beim Erwerb 2 kleine Kratzer auf dem Display waren. 

Da das Gerät meist zusammen mit einem Schlüsselbund und allerlei kleinkram in einer Baggie Hosentasche herumgewürfelt wird, sind hieraus natürlich ein paar mehr geworden. Aktuell zähle ich 8 Kratzer.

Gemessen an der ziemlich unsachgemäßen Behandlung ist mein Fazit zu dem Displayglas doch recht ernüchternd. Auf der einen Seite hat das junge Defy mächtig einstecken müssen. Vor allem der Sturz aus dem Sprung heraus war heftig. Jedoch hält sich gerade der Schaden bei dieser heftigen Gewalteinwirkung in Grenzen. Die Minikratzer auf dem Display sind kaum sichtbar. Sowas ist Lobenswert und Zeugt von Haltbarkeit.

Auf der anderen Seite scheint das ältere Defy ziemlich kratzeranfällig zu sein. Es hat bisher keinen ernsthaften Sturz hinter sich, jedoch wurde es zusammen mit einem Schlüsselbund in der Hosentasche getragen. Das hierdurch in der kurzen Zeit soviele Kratzer entstanden sind, erkläre ich durch die Tatsache, das an diesem Schlüsselbund normale Schlüssel mit Bart sind. Im Gegensatz zu den Sicherheitsschlüsseln denen das junge Defy ausgesetzt war, haben normale Bartschlüssel (k.P. ob die wirklich so heissen) relativ scharfe Ecken und Kanten.

Insgesamt ist der Eindruck von dem Gorillaglas gespalten. Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr bruchfest, kratzresistent ist es jedoch nicht. Vielmehr ist es wesentlich haltbarer als herkömmliche Displaygläser, wenn man es jedoch herausfordert bekommt man auch Gorilla Glas kaputt - eine Analogie zum Tier?

*Overclocking*

Im Normalen CPU Takt von 800Mhz ist das Defy leider recht träge. Es kommt immer wieder zu kleineren Rucklern oder langen Ladezeiten. Wenn man sein Gerät jedoch Rootet - ACHTUNG, Garantiebestimmungen beachten - hat man die Möglichkeit, das Defy zu übertakten um mehr Geschwindigkeit zu erhalten.
Auch kann es untertaktet werden um Energie zu sparen. Ich nutze hierfür bei beiden Geräten SetVsel welches über den Google Market bezogen werden kann.

Möglich ist dies, weil die verbaute CPU vom Hersteller bis 1200Mhz freigegeben ist. In der Praxis wird die CPU jedoch weit niedriger getaktet, um Akkuverbrauch und Wärmeentwicklung entgegen zu wirken.

Hier macht sich wieder der Starke Unterschied zwischen den beiden Geräten bemerkbar. Stellen wir die bisher erreichten stabilen Werte gegenüber:

Junges Defy:
stabiles Maximum: 1300Mhz @65mA
stabiles Minimum im Standby: 300Mhz  @23mA

altes Defy:
stabiles Maximum: 1100Mhz @60mA
stabiles Minimum im Standby:	400Mhz  @25mA

Unter den genannten Minimum Werten kommt es bei beiden Geräten zu Systemabstürzen, wenn ein Anruf eingeht. Mir ist es erst aufgefallen, nachdem mein Handy ständig nach der Pin gefragt hat und mich niemand mehr erreichen konnte.
Interessant ist der Stromhunger der CPU im alten Defy. Die 60mA bei 1100Mhz sind ziemlich viel, vergleicht man andere Werte im Netz. Da beide Geräte zum Testzeitpunkt dieselbe Fimware drauf hatten (stock Froyo 2.2 mit MotoBLUR, frisch geflasht), schließe ich einen Softwarefehler kategorisch aus.
Dennoch sind die 1100Mhz völlig ausreichend um nahezu alle verfügbaren Spiele und Aufgaben, die der Alltag so bringt, zu meistern.

Dank alternativem Grafikchiptreiber (Chainfire3D) reicht die Leistung von 1100Mhz aus um auch Tegra Spiele einigermaßen flüssig zu spielen. Die 1300Mhz des jungen Defy reichen sogar für die Leistungsfresser Dead Space, Need for Speed Hot Pursuit und Fast and the Furious 5, Einzig die Spiele der Gangstar Reihe ruckeln gelegentlich. 

In den letztgenannten Spielen reichen die 1100Mhz des alten Defy für gerade so akzeptable Bildraten, begleitet von kurzzeitigen Lags. Dies ist jedoch rein Subjektiv, da ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich die FPS messen sollte. Synthetische Benchmarks sind für mich nicht repräsentativ, können jedoch gerne nachgereicht werden wenn die Zeit da ist. Schlagt mir ein Tool vor.

*Akku:*

Der Akkuverbrauch beider Geräte ist relativ Heftig, für ein Smartphone jedoch im annehmbaren Rahmen. Beide Defys schreien nach spätestens 36 Stunden nach dem Ladegerät. Es werden GPS Dienste wie Latitude genutzt, im Schnitt 5 Stunden Musik gehört und dabei im Internet gesurft. Gelegentlich ein Spiel gespielt (insg. ca. 1 Std.) und ca. 30 Minuten Telefonate geführt. EMail und Social Networks funken in regelmäßigen Abständen und Trillian ist auch generell an. WLan läuft in diesem Zeitraum ca. 5 Stunden, ansonsten wird das HSPDA Modem benutzt.

Alles in allem sind 36 Stunden bei dieser Belastung eine gute Laufzeit, jedoch für ein Outdoor Smartphone mit GPS entschieden zu wenig. Das führt die Bezeichnung quasi ad absurdum.

*Empfang:*

Die GSM Empfangsqualität des Defy ist überragend. Hier spielt es keine Rolle, aus welcher Produktionscharge das Gerät stammt. Als vergleich habe ich ein LG Optimus Speed und ein Iphone 3g zur Verfügung. Während das LG am unteren Rand einen toten Punkt hat (Dort unten sitzt die Antenne. sobald diese verdeckt ist, bricht der Empfang ab) kann man das Defy anpacken wo man will, der Empfang schwankt um Maximal einen Balken. Wo der Empfang bei dem LG und dem IPhone längst aussetzt hat das Defy meist noch zwei Balken oder gar 3G Empfang.
Selbst mit nur einem Balken bleibt der Gesprächspartner klar verständlich, während es bei dem LG regelmäßig zu Unterbrechungen kommt. 

Zu bemängeln ist einzig die Empfangs- und Sendeleistung des verbauten WLan im Defy. Der Empfang ist, gelinde gesagt, unterwältigend. Ich sitze keine 5 Meter vom Router entfernt und habe nur noch halben Empfangsausschlag bei 24mbps. Die Wand, die mich vom Router trennt, ist eine Altbauwand ca. 20cm ohne jegliches Rohr und die Tür ist offen. Das tritt bei beiden Defys auf, während sich das LG mit 150mbps und vollem Empfang mit dem Router verbindet. Auch das IPhone bietet hier vollen Empfang.

Ich habe keine Messwerkzeuge dafür, aber selbst ein NintendoDS hat nen besseren Empfang und das hat mit Subjektivem Empfinden nichts mehr zu tun. Keine Ahnung wie Motorola das verbocken konnte, aber irgendwo muss ja gespart worden sein. 


*Mein persönliches Fazit:*

Das Defy ist ein gutes Smartphone, gemessen an dem Kaufpreis von ca. 230€ ist es sogar ein Preistipp. Die Robustheit ist der Hammer, auch wenn die Versprechungen des Marketings gemäß der Erfahrung nicht erfüllt wurden. Die Leistung ist für ein Gerät dieser Preisklasse im oberen Mittelfeld anzusiedeln und auch der Akku leistet sich keinen groben Schnitzer und kann sicherlich noch länger halten wenn man noch ein bisschen an den Settings spielt. Die Verarbeitung wirkt hochwertig und haltbar, einzig die Akkudeckel Verriegelung öffnet sich zu leicht. Hier muss Abhilfe geschaffen werden z.B. durch ein Stück von einem Zahnstocher. Die Software läuft sehr stabil und bisher ist ein Wechsel auf ein Custom Rom für mich nicht notwendig. Mit Übertaktung läut das Gerät in den meisten Fällen flüssig und der relativ kleine Arbeitsspeicher von 512MB reicht bisher für alle Anwendungen aus.
Meine Kaufempfehlung klar geht daher klar an Bastler und Hardwarefreaks, die den Kauf eines Smartphones bisher wegen der Haltbarkeit abgelehnt haben. Bei Vernunftbegabter Benutzung ist dieses Gerät wirklich "Built to resist". 

Diejenigen, die einfach ein Smartphone haben wollen das funktioniert ohne zu basteln, sollten eh Abstand von Android nehmen und zu Windows Phone 7 oder einem Apfelprodukt greifen.  


Ich hoffe dieser Bericht hift einigen, das Defy besser einzuschätzen. Natürlich weise ich an dieser Stelle darauf hin, das ich keine Garantie für kaputte, zu heftig übertaktete, zerflashte, gebrickte, versenkte, überfahrene, angebrannte, verstümmelte, durch blitzeinschlag getroffene, oder sonstwie zerstörte Defys übernehme. Wer sein Gerät Rootet, flasht oder übertaktet verliert sämtliche Garantieansprüche gegenüber der Hersteller. 

Da dies mein erster Erfahrungsbericht ist, bitte ich im Anschluss um konstruktive Kritik. Danke


----------



## vollnormal (3. Oktober 2011)

Die erfahrung mit dem Wlan kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ok, mein Notebook hat etwas besseren Empfang aber bei 5m (auch bei ca. 30m) hab ich immer noch maximalen Empfang....


----------



## Marten (4. Oktober 2011)

Darin sehe ich meine Vermutung bestätigt. Die Qualität der Chargen schwankt gewaltig. Ich habe mit keinem anderen Gerät solche WLan Probleme. Weder das grottenschlechte Optimus Speed, noch mein Notebook oder eines der anderen weis Gott wie vielen Smartphones, die sich im Laufe eines Tages in meinen Router einklinken.

Sind die von dir genannten 30m im freien gemeint, oder innerhalb eines Wohnblocks? Ich wohne im Stadtgebiet und habe daher relativ viele WLan Netzwerke in der Nachbarschaft. 30m schaffe ich nichtmal, wenn ich den Router ans Fenster stelle und die Straße runter gehe. Egal mit welchem Gerät


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem ist miest das wlan-n stell den Router auf wlan-b und -g. Jedoch stürtzt da meist der Router ab bei sehr schlechter verbindung würd ich eventuell mal Motorola kontaktieren eventuell ist was defekt.


----------

